# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Calidad del Agua >  ¿Qué agua debo beber?

## Jonasino

> En las jornadas dedicadas a la gestión del agua del curso de la Universidad de Alicante titulado ¿Cómo se gestiona una ciudad?, el ponente Javier Prieto expuso cuáles son los hábitos de consumo de agua de la población en España, particularizando el estudio para el caso de la provincia de Alicante.
> 
> Estableciendo como año de referencia el 2013 y observando los resultados de las encuestas realizadas por AGBAR, se dan las siguientes cifras:
> 
> A la vista de estos resultados, llama la atención el elevado porcentaje de los que beben agua del grifo en Madrid, municipio cuya agua del grifo ha gozado tradicionalmente de buena fama. En el lado opuesto, las cifras en la Comunidad Valenciana y en la provincia de Alicante revelan otro resultado, igualmente llamativo: tan sólo el 13 % de la población bebe agua del grifo.
> 
> Las causas que explican este hecho se atribuyen tanto al olor y al sabor del agua, como a su dureza. El principal olor que genera rechazo al beber se refiere al cloro, cuya función básica es actuar contra contaminaciones puntuales externas, ajenas al sistema de distribución. Otros olores del agua pueden ser debidos a las combinaciones cloradas (clorofenoles), que se generan durante su tratamiento. Para minorar la formación de éstos se debe clorar a break-point. Por otra parte, los sabores del agua se deben a su origen.
> 
> La dureza del agua es un parámetro que habitualmente se mide por su contenido de calcio y magnesio (en grados franceses, ºF), siendo por ejemplo las aguas de Madrid muy blandas (5 ºF), frente a las aguas semiduras y duras de la provincia de Alicante (16-42 ºF). Pero en favor de las aguas duras es posible afirmar lo siguiente:
> ...


Fuente: http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...gua-debo-beber

----------

